# More on Seaside



## geist1223 (Nov 6, 2021)

We are in 8836. It is a 3 Bedroom Delux. The blinds on the Windows in the Living Room area where incorrectly installed. We do not know how many hundreds of people have stayed in this Unit and not notice or how many other Units have their Blinds installed incorrectly. The Blinds are in 3 sections. Because they are very heavy there there is a tie down on the Wall for each section of Blinds so they do not fall accidently and hurt someone. The left and right side were installed in the wrong position so you have stretch the pulls across the opening to tie them down. Meaning you have to duck when you go out on the small patio. So there are 2 options: 1. Take the two sets of Blinds out and put them in the right place; or 2. Install new tie downs on the opposite walls. I think they are going to do option 2.

Then it appears that the top of the ceiling fan blades have not been dusted for a substantial period of time. So housekeeping is suppose to show up tonight to dust the fan blades. They will need a 6 foot step ladder, special dusting vacuum/clothes and King sized sheets to spread over the beds and lining room area as they clean.

But they are taking care of the problems the same day we reported them.

They are now requiring that if there are things wrong with the Unit you Report them to the Concierge Desk and not the Front Deak. When did the Concierge become part of the Resort Management?

So Patti went to the Front Desk they would not take the complaints/report of things wrong but referred Patti to the Conceirge Desk. Then Patti watched the Concierge walk to the Front Deak to make the Report. This is getting ridiculous. First it was the unneeded Parking Pass. Then they added the Wrist Band. Now you have to file Complaints with the Concierge.

I am not going to the Concierge Desk.

Maintenance thought we were so nice and understanding when they made multiple trips to fix things they delivered a Gift Pack - Wyndham Coffee Mug, Wyndham Hat, 3 types of Chocolate, and a Candle.


----------



## Tacoma (Nov 9, 2021)

If I saw an issue that should be dealt with but was not needing to be done while I stayed. I would write a note and leave it in the suite when I check out.  That way I would avoid the concierge desk. I am happy that in Canada we do not have concierge desks that I have to avoid during my stay.

Joan


----------



## Ty1on (Nov 9, 2021)

I report issues when I check out.  I often wonder if they go straight in the trash.


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 10, 2021)

Met with the Assistant GM. Very nice but very new. He just went through his training in Las Vegas this summer. He was happy to hear that Maintenance and Housekeeping responded quickly to complaints.

Also Patti said she spoke inarticulately about reporting problems to the Conceirge and not the Front Desk. It was the Conceirge that she checked in with that told her to do this. The Assistant GM was happy to find out it was not his Front Desk people. He was going to talk to the Boss of the Conceirge to make sure they did not continue doing this incorrect procedure.

Also the reason you have to go to the Conceirge to get the Wrist Bands is because they are paid for out of the Sales Budget and not the Resort Budget. So if you do not want a Wrist Band or Parking Pass you can continue to skip the Conceirge. You still get the Cards at the Front Desk.


----------

